
Codeless GraphQL, REST testing - jfried7h
https://github.com/kiranz/just-api?srci=hnbqv
======
andreineculau
An alternative that is less verbose and uses a derivative of the cURL format
is [https://github.com/for-
GET/katt/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/for-
GET/katt/blob/master/README.md)

An example of a KATT spec: [https://github.com/for-
GET/katt/blob/master/doc/example-http...](https://github.com/for-
GET/katt/blob/master/doc/example-httpbin.apib)

------
hetoh
What was the reasoning to use node ? Also UI would have been nice could be a
good open source competitor to
[https://assertible.com](https://assertible.com)

------
paulddraper
Why "codeless"?

It's still programming; you're just programming with YAML (and inline JS, it
appears!!!).

~~~
MaxBarraclough
I agree 'code' refers to more than just programming languages, but that's how
some people use the word.

------
hobolord
pretty neat, but is this project active?

~~~
jfried7h
yes

